# certification questions



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

How much do the certification tests cost (mainly A+, and cisco)? and if you don't pass will it affect you negatively or can you just retake them again? If I took one of them, and didn't pass, it wouldn't affect my ability to take it again in a few months, would it?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Well i just got off the phone with a guy from smartcertify. the A+ at their online place costs $2000 and the networking costs $2500. so ima go shop around. he said it wont affect you and if u dont pass it with their program they will give you ur money back 100%


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

How do I register to take my exam?
You can register online with Prometric testing centers or Pearson VUE testing centers, or call VUE at 877.551.7587 or Prometric at 800.977.3926.

What does it cost to take the CompTIA A+ exam?
The CompTIA A+ exam is a two-part exam and each part of the exam is available to CompTIA corporate members for $93 USD and non-members for $145 USD. Check with your employer - if your company is a member, you qualify for the discounted price. Look up exam prices.

Do I need to pass both of the CompTIA A+ exams within 90 calendar days?
No, the 90 day rule no longer applies.

What is the minimum score required to pass the CompTIA A+ exams?
The CompTIA A+ upgraded exams covering the 2003 objectives are graded on a scale of 100 – 900. The minimum score for the CompTIA A+ Core Hardware exam is 515 and the minimum score for the CompTIA A+ OS exam is 505. 

How much time is allowed to complete the CompTIA A+ exams?
You are allowed 90 minutes to complete each CompTIA A+ 2003 exam. 

How many questions are on the CompTIA A+ exams?
There are approximately 80 questions on each of the CompTIA A+ exams. 

Why should I get A+ certified?
Earning CompTIA A+ certification proves your broad base of knowledge and competency in core hardware and operating system technologies including installation, configuration, diagnosing, preventive maintenance and basic networking.

http://comptia.com/certification/a/faqs.aspx


----------



## sooners95 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fr4665 said:


> Well i just got off the phone with a guy from smartcertify. the A+ at their online place costs $2000 and the networking costs $2500. so ima go shop around. he said it wont affect you and if u dont pass it with their program they will give you ur money back 100%



Before you go with smartcertify read this link http://www.ripoffreport.com/results...submit2=Search!&q5=smartcertify&Search=Search


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

Just think, because I'm unemployed the government paid for my A+ courses and exams. :sayyes: 
I suppose the downside of that is the gods-awful tuition I recieved _(though i did pass both sections first time)_ and the small matter of the actual certificates or whatnot not actually reaching me.

I have a piece of paper saying something along the lines of "Congratulations, you're now A+ certified, your documents will arrive by mail shortly" but now I wonder if that'll be enough.


----------



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

sooners95 said:


> Before you go with smartcertify read this link http://www.ripoffreport.com/results...submit2=Search!&q5=smartcertify&Search=Search


Yeah and that site is full of nothing but posts by people that are sue happy. Some people just like to complain and that is what a lot of them are, I am not just talking about Smart Certify posts either.


----------



## gac17 (Feb 9, 2005)

*A+ certification without training*

Is there anyway to take the A+ certification test without going through the training for it, or do you have to take a course. Any good online programs??


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

You do not need any formal training to take the test. The more you know the better off you are. If you run a google search for A+ certification you will note tons of people selling programs to help you pass. Transcender is a good one although expensive. There are also many books avaliable as well. Note Danrak's post earlier in thread for info on testing.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to New Horizons for my A+, Network+, and MCSA certs. They have classes for most any cert and you do not have to take the class to take the test. I still have to take the CCNA test and upgrade my MCSA to MCSE Server 2003.

http://www.newhorizons.com/retail/welcome.asp


----------



## alirob24 (Aug 20, 2004)

I passed the OS part of the A+ , I thought it was a little hard but I did self study using a Marcraft text book for the 2003 exam. This came with a cd rom with exam gear. 

I found the best way to pass this test was to study by the book and to practice the challenges and putting into practice what I was learning.

WHAT ever you do DONT buy the practice exams or just use the braindumps,
because you will not pass it that way unless you already have an extensive knowlege of the 2003 objectives. 
Your best bet is to either go through a program(which usually runs around 1500 - 2000 dollars) or buy a good text book and study study study...
I recomment micheal myers or Marcraft, get the latest editions and Study the book one chapter at a time, making sure you have atleast a basic understanding of each chapter. I found understanding the test will get you through the test alot easier than trying to memorize a bunch of stuff...
I hope this helps!


----------



## scarecrow19d (Jul 28, 2004)

crazijoe said:


> I went to New Horizons for my A+, Network+, and MCSA certs. They have classes for most any cert and you do not have to take the class to take the test. I still have to take the CCNA test and upgrade my MCSA to MCSE Server 2003.
> 
> http://www.newhorizons.com/retail/welcome.asp



How accurate are the trancender tests?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I did use the Trancender and Measure-Up for prep. The gave it to us free at New Horizons. Measure-Up, I wasn't to pleased with. The Trancender tests are very similar with the actual test and I really liked that one alot. I think that the questions are the closest without using the braindump type (test king, actual answers, etc.). Makes you use your head.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

None of those people that got ripped off by smart certify could even spell five letter words. I have never in my entire life seen such horrible spelling, and I spell pretty freaking badly my self. So what can I say? I'm not going to pay for their courses instead I'll just get a book. You don't need to pay 2,000 grand to read the same material on a website that you can get from a $90(or less) book.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 1, 2004)

*A+ Training*

Be sure to check your local Community College and see if they offer this training. I was able to take the A+ courses via on-line and on my own schedule.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

Dunno if it's much help but..............

an old friend of mine has had a MCSE site for years, full of good stuff:

http://www.petri.co.il/

regardz à tous

Maq


----------



## levicolerogers (Sep 10, 2004)

*Community College*

Yes, I agree check with any community college and you can get all these Certs talked about above. 

LR


----------

